# What do I need to make my sound level higher?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You need XtremeRevolution.

He will post shortly, he knows too much about this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You need ~$500 and the will to take your car panels apart because the only way you can improve sound by any consequential degree is to remove the stock speakers (at least in the front) and replace them with an external amplifier driving the signal.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I can personally attest to what Xtreme will say with audio upgrades, and if you live anywhere near CA, I would be more than happy to meet for you to test the system he would recommend for your car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang or any other verb will suffice for such an expenditure . 
Now that the person has introduced his or her self may I ask , are you serious or just wishful thinking ?
To accomplish a louder tone you will have to replace those OEM speakers $$. You will have to ditch those 6x9 's .
Purchase amplifiers . Purchase appropriate wiring . 
You need an expert like myself , Extreme , and Smurf to guide you .










Resident Derp ?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Weird.. I'm fine with my stock radio in my Eco... I run it mostly at around lvl 10-16... And when I want it loud, I'll put it to around 24...

I guess I'm too old...


----------



## Pricyber (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, I assume the $500 would be from me purchasing the components and installing myself?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be a good amount to start with , yes .You will need a list of all that is required for an upgrade of quality components to start such an undertaking .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> Weird.. I'm fine with my stock radio in my Eco... I run it mostly at around lvl 10-16... And when I want it loud, I'll put it to around 24...
> 
> I guess I'm too old...


Could be, but from what I've heard of the Pioneer system, in order to get any sound out of the rear doors is to basically turn the fader all the way towards the back, meaning the front doors/tweeters would only receive ~25% or lower power than if at 0 [centered in the car]. Which means that 40 for him, would be around 10-15 for you.



Pricyber said:


> Thanks, I assume the $500 would be from me purchasing the components and installing myself?


$500 would include:

-Tweeters
-Front Doors
-Amp
-Mini DSP/DCI
-Wiring

Everything you would possibly need, alas you have to install it yourself; which if you happen to live by either me, Xtreme, or a handful of other members that have done audio installs on their Cruze's, we can help you when it comes time to install.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

:sigh: Smurf that is totally not Derpy ! Cool .:th_coolio:


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the pioneer kit. Only thing I really noticed that was much better was the bass being louder. It's not high quality bass but it's ok. I wish I had that storage compartment in the front top in retrospect, I don't think that speaker does much but I could be wrong since it's directed at the windshield. Does anyone know the actual specs of the pioneer upgrade? Like did they replace the speakers or headunit or add an amp or just the 6x9's in the back? I would not be interested in subs as I need 100% of my trunk space plus some back seat room (for all my paintball crap) but would like to see if I could get a better sounding system that's more clear, crisp, defined and punchy. I'm pretty happy with what I have though for a stock system.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike220 said:


> I have the pioneer kit. Only thing I really noticed that was much better was the bass being louder. It's not high quality bass but it's ok. I wish I had that storage compartment in the front top in retrospect, I don't think that speaker does much but I could be wrong since it's directed at the windshield. Does anyone know the actual specs of the pioneer upgrade? Like did they replace the speakers or headunit or add an amp or just the 6x9's in the back? I would not be interested in subs as I need 100% of my trunk space plus some back seat room (for all my paintball crap) but would like to see if I could get a better sounding system that's more clear, crisp, defined and punchy. I'm pretty happy with what I have though for a stock system.


How about a fiberglass sub that fits into the rear corner of the car? Not like you're storing your equipment there anyway...










It really depends on how much you want to spend. My standards are different than that of everyone else here, so tell me what your budget is and I'll put together the best bang for your buck system in that price point.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot you can drive to Xtremes for a test run Mike 220 .


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

If he is up for it i will make the drive. The cal or speaker upgrade is happening soon leaning toward the calibration but since he has both it could really help me decide. Plus being able to talk, check out his car (speakers and calibration) and see his work in person would be great.

I have built boxes before im actually working on a pair of "tritrix" home audio speakers. Im at a point were i need to recess the speakers into the face of the box and im worried i will ruin my work if i mess up lol. The tritrix stuff is from parts express. I built the knock down transmission line towers and bought a few more sets to make a 7.1 kit. I have the crossovers built and soldered as well. Hopefully i will finish these someday!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike220 said:


> If he is up for it i will make the drive. The cal or speaker upgrade is happening soon leaning toward the calibration but since he has both it could really help me decide. Plus being able to talk, check out his car (speakers and calibration) and see his work in person would be great.
> 
> I have built boxes before im actually working on a pair of "tritrix" home audio speakers. Im at a point were i need to recess the speakers into the face of the box and im worried i will ruin my work if i mess up lol. The tritrix stuff is from parts express. I built the knock down transmission line towers and bought a few more sets to make a 7.1 kit. I have the crossovers built and soldered as well. Hopefully i will finish these someday!
> 
> ...


PM Incoming...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds good thanks guys!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

